# Hello and pics of 9" SB Lathe



## woodzy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello,

Just wanted to say "hello" and thought I would share my SB lathe. About 10 years ago, my brother was at a place that was going to have a garage sale the following day. In the items being sold was this sweet SB lathe with all the accessories. He called me and asked me if I was interested and as always, I was there as soon as I could get there. I have never seen a lathe like this with very little use. These was purchased from a guy that did Pipe Organ repair and I'm guessing he never used it. The original lathe flaking is still on the entire bed and it is still in the sweet spot by the headstock. The original lathe did not have a gear box but the original change gears. After looking at EBAY for some time, I ended up finding a gear box and purchased it and installed it. Pretty simple project. I ended up selling the change gear set and Banjo for more money then I paid for the quick change gear box. All of the accessories that came with the lathe is in these pictures and the only thing I added was the collet closer and thread dial. I've left it as I received it and really have only used it one or twice - it is more of a show piece than a daily user. I use a Clausing 5904 for most of my work. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=JTKranz&amp;target=ALBUM&amp;id=5563181004064558977&amp;authkey=Gv1sRgCL_Hk8LSq_65bg&amp;feat=email


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice score but it needs to be used every now and then.

Paul


----------



## jonesg (Jan 17, 2011)

Its a beaut ,
but the typical wear signs on the carriage and cross slides don't match the complete lack of wear on the bed ways.
Its probably been reground.


----------

